# Traveling to Iran: Tourist Agency?



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I know that a few people have been to Iran on the forum, so hopefully someone can help.

I am looking for some advice on a tourist agency to help me with the logistics of a trip to Iran. I would like to go to Shiraz or Tehran for a long weekend - not looking for a 6-20 day excursion like most places sell online. I'm decently savvy with language barrier issues. My main intention is to go to some of the gardens and palaces, eat some food, and maybe take a day up snowboarding. 

thanks for any advice.

-md000/mike


----------

